# Wild Game Pic's!



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are a few fog pic's I took last hunting season.

Watched this buck for 3 weeks till we decided he would look great on the wall! Typical 12pt.

The pic's were taken 350 yds. 300mm and 500mm and so was the shot that got him.

Shed Hunter helped me with a new program to work on pic's--I am HOOKED!

Gracias Shed Hunter--You Rock Man!:cheers:


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Last years season*

Man Swamp,
That first pic looks like a Winslow painting. Beautiful. It doesn't get much better than that. The others are nice also. Nice trophy. It sure looks good in your pics and on your wall also.
SH


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Shed Hunter! I blame it on you Hombre! Photos are fun!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Use the 2nd one for my screen saver and then look up and see my mount on the wall! Very Cool!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice, very nice...all around.
Mike


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what program is that if you don't mind


----------

